# my butterkofferi



## FreakyAcidTripper (Dec 7, 2004)

this is a picture of my butterkofferi


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Pics are dark and fuzzy


----------



## FreakyAcidTripper (Dec 7, 2004)

sorry, the cam isnt that good. and I didnt think the pics were that bad (since I only skimmed threw without paying much attention)


----------



## Apocalypse (Dec 18, 2004)

Can't quite tell if it is a butti. Pics are somewhat distorted.


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

here is a pic of my butterkoferi


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

Nice fish!


----------



## IHeartFishies (Mar 11, 2004)

Your dude is awesome!
I can't wait till my Butterkoferi gets that big!<3


----------



## FreakyAcidTripper (Dec 7, 2004)

nice fish fresh







nice to see someone other then me keeping them, since mostly all I hear about is convicts, green terrors and jags but hardly hear of these being mentioned.


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

thanks FREAKY.. not to many people keep then for some reason.. i know my *little guy* lol is a mean S O B !


----------



## ty (May 14, 2004)

Apocalypse said:


> Can't quite tell if it is a butti. Pics are somewhat distorted.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it is a butti. I know this because this used to be my fish. I had to give it away due to downsizing tanks. it was 8-9" when i gave it away

Here is a pictyre of my butti.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Nice *buttikoferi*. not butterkofferi









can you get any better pics?


----------



## ty (May 14, 2004)

lemmywinks said:


> Nice *buttikoferi*. not butterkofferi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol

lemmy i might have some pics of the fish when i had it.


----------



## FreakyAcidTripper (Dec 7, 2004)

Thanks Ty, I have the pics you sent me, i'll send them when I get back to my house, either sunday or monday









Fresh, my buttikoferi is weird when it comes to agression though, this fish killed the only two female bettas i couldnt get out of the tank, yet my corydoras and plecos, and one blackskirt tetra are doing fine.


----------

